# حل مثال على مسائل التخصيص باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني أرفق لكم ملفا يتضمن إيجاد خط الرحلة المثلى لسائح كمثال على حل مسائل التخصيص أو التعيين باستخدام أداة solver كأسلوب للحل أسهل بكثير من الطريقة المجرية(الهنغارية) لحل هذا النوع من المسائل .


----------



## أنا والليل والقمره (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

وجاري تحميل الملف


----------



## tariqsamer (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكرررر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

